# 68 Chassis Ground Location



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey Guys...Well after 12 years of sitting in a garage (under cover) the 68 GTO convertible I bought a few months ago is on the road. Of course there are a few electrical issues I'm trying to run down. Though I have all the manuals, I can't seem to find specific locations of the chassis ground locations. I remember a post here somewhere about where they are but can't find that either.....Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

On my '67 there is one that goes from the firewall to the back of the engine and another one from the firewall under the heater to the frame.
There is a 3rd one that came in the replacement kit that I can't figure out where it goes.
The kit just supplied the 3 ground straps but no instructions as to where they go.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> On my '67 there is one that goes from the firewall to the back of the engine and another one from the firewall under the heater to the frame.
> There is a 3rd one that came in the replacement kit that I can't figure out where it goes.
> The kit just supplied the 3 ground straps but no instructions as to where they go.


Interesting. I also have one ground wire from the firewall to the back of the engine, but also have another going from the firewall to the coil mounting bracket, which is attached to the engine block.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

zrsteve said:


> Interesting. I also have one ground wire from the firewall to the back of the engine, but also have another going from the firewall to the coil mounting bracket, which is attached to the engine block.


Interesting.

Are they shielded wire or braided copper?
I bought both the manual and the wiring diagram, neither of them show the locations of the ground straps.
somewhere along the way someone had replaced my straps with #10 wire and I was able to confirm by looking at other pics where 2 of the 3 went but the third one is a mystery.
I may call Ames since they supplied the 3 replacements and ask where the third one goes.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine has two, one from the passenger fender well to frame, the other is from the pass side near the back of the head to the firewall (see the small rusty bolt head behind the plug wires). These pics are before restoration.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Are they shielded wire or braided copper?
> I bought both the manual and the wiring diagram, neither of them show the locations of the ground straps.
> ...


Both are braided copper, although a little discolored.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

zrsteve said:


> Both are braided copper, although a little discolored.


Those are what they used originally, pretty sure the one from your firewall to the coil bracket should go from the firewall to the frame.
I need to pop my hood and see if there is a spot like in the pic GTO68 posted on the fenderwell and frame for the 3rd one I have.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You might want to take the grounds loose and _*clean*_ any rust/corrosion or paint that would interfere with a good ground. I added extra grounds on my electrical system at the ends of the light harness's and now everything works and is brighter.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> Those are what they used originally, pretty sure the one from your firewall to the coil bracket should go from the firewall to the frame.
> I need to pop my hood and see if there is a spot like in the pic GTO68 posted on the fenderwell and frame for the 3rd one I have.


I looked today and I have a 3rd ground wire from the frame to the right fender. Also looked at AMES catalog and they have the braided copper (#P157M) 3 wires for the "67".


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

zrsteve said:


> I looked today and I have a 3rd ground wire from the frame to the right fender. Also looked at AMES catalog and they have the braided copper (#P157M) 3 wires for the "67".


That is what I ordered it comes with the 3 ground straps and the mounting hardware but no instructions as to where they go. This stuff sure adds up, 10 bucks here 2K there and before you know it you don't want to add up the stack of receipts.
:crazy:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Goat Roper said:


> That is what I ordered it comes with the 3 ground straps and the mounting hardware but no instructions as to where they go. This stuff sure adds up, 10 bucks here 2K there and before you know it you don't want to add up the stack of receipts.
> :crazy:


Man, that is certainly the truth:banghead:


----------

